# KUIU Hunting Clothes for Sale



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I have various amounts of KUIU hunting clothes for sale. All items are new, never been worn. 

Attack Pant~ Verde Camo - Size 36- Price: 115.00 (Sells for 129.99 plus tax on KUIU.com).

Guide Pant~ Vias Camo - Size 36- Price: 135.00 (Sells for 149.99 plus tax on KUIU.com).

Guide DCS Jacket~ Verde Camo- Size 3XL- price: 170.00 (Sells for 189.99 plus tax on KUIU.com).

Tibuiron Pant~ Verde Camo- Size(s) 32, 34- Price: 125.00 (sells for 139.99 plus tax on KUIU.com).

Tibuiron Pant~ Vias Camo- Size(s) 32, 34- Price: 125.00 (sells for 139.99 plus tax on KUIU.com).

Super Down Hooded Jacket~ Verde Camo- Size(s) L and XL- Price: 230.00 (Sells for 249.99 on KUIU.com).

Super Down Hooded Jacket~ Vias Camo- Size(s) L and XL- Price: 230.00 (Sells for 249.99 on KUIU.com).

You can text, call or PM me if you are interested, have questions or would like to see pictures. 

I'm located in Alpine/Highland, just a few miles down the road from Cabela's.

Thanks!

801-380-5112


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

PM sent.....I think?


----------

